

The Importance of a Good Name Is Often Overlooked By Startups - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/22/the-importance-of-a-good-name-ditching-simulscribe-for-phonetag/

======
dshah
Although $30,000 seems like a lot to spend on a domain name, it's a much
better investment than a lot of the marketing expenses that venture-backed
startups spend money on.

The key is to have something simple, memorable, unambiguous and
differentiated. You don't have to spend $30k to get that, but at least they
picked something that works. Cheaper than hiring a high-and branding firm too.

------
henning
Their competitors have $200 million? What the hell do you with that much
money? Snort coke and munch on dodo egg omelets?

~~~
astine
Three words: Crack Legal Team

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I think with that much the lawyers can afford straight up coke.

------
brlewis
To those of us who grew up before the cell phone revolution, "Phone Tag" means
the frustrating situation where two people keep leaving messages for each
other and never totally connect.

One of Bill Cattey's rules is that finding a good name for software takes as
long as implementing it.

------
mynameishere
The non-idiotic domain name shortage is indeed a problem that's only going to
get worse. One odd side-effect is that tech-conscious parents are now naming
their babies based upon the availability of the domain name. Bad luck for
anyone named smith.

------
nextmoveone
I liked simulscribe and spinvox sucks or at least their api does...for $200
they should have better documentation.

